

Linuxbew - mycookie
http://brew.sh/linuxbrew/

======
tjohns
This is actually exciting for users on corporate managed Linux systems where
the built-in package manager may not be up to date anymore (e.g. Ubuntu LTS
after a couple years).

------
Nzen
tl;dr it's a linux&mac package manager. It promises to install to your
directory so you don't need to sudo. It also promises to update out of date
software. eh, I'm not it's target market.

